# Von Franco's Willys.....



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Von Franco is one of my heros..... His art work has been a favorite of mine for years, and getting to be friends with him the last few years has been a dream come true. I'm a lifetime car-guy, and any car guy loves the classic 41' Willys. They made awesome drag cars in the past, and the current trend with gassers has brought them back strong as ever. I got away from the box art on this build, which was taken from one of Franco's shirt/decal designs, and went with much more of a kustomized street racer look. The kit was built basically stock, with the addition of some plug lines/boots and a milled aluminum magneto. The engine was painted entirely with some old Krylon "Chrome" I found in my cabinet, with startlingly good results! The car is painted with House of Kolors Kandy Apple Red and Kandy Aztec Gold over an Orion Silver microflake base. A large amount of Roth "Acid Trip" rainbow flake was tossed into the clear coats over it all. The driver was shot in AutoAire Hot Green and detailed with the same as well as some Tamiya weathering pastels to "grease him up" a bit. Bare Metal Foil was used on the grille and headlights. I recently acquired a few more of these kits, I'll doing both of them according to the box art. Fun build, one of the best monster kits to come along in quite a while...


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well done!!! I really like the flaked colors.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Great work as always, Mr. Nolan. Love the paint.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

fire91bird said:


> Great work as always, Mr. Nolan. Love the paint.


Thanks! (and please just call me Tim....) :grin2:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Tim Nolan said:


> Thanks! (and please just call me Tim....) :grin2:


Tim :smile2:,
TRUELLY a "WOWZER'S-MAXIMUS"!!!!! :wink2:

I remember a whole serious of these kind of models...
But, I forget, "What" MFG. & "Series" (Artists) They were ????

"I'M" a "Die-Hard Slotter", so please Don't take this the "Wrong-Way"..
but "What" are the Dimensions (width & Length Esp.)....
I can Just SEE This, "Zooming" around a Slot Car Track :grin2: (My Highest Personal Flattery to Your Work) :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Bubba 123 said:


> Tim :smile2:,
> TRUELLY a "WOWZER'S-MAXIMUS"!!!!! :wink2:
> 
> I remember a whole serious of these kind of models...
> ...


Hey nothing wrong with being a die-hard slotter, I love slot cars myself! This is actually pretty huge, maybe a scale of 1/20 in some weird way. The wheelbase is 5", body is 7" long, 4.5" wide, 3.5 high. It would probably cover 2 lanes of a 1/24 slot car track. Might be worth fiddling with tho, and you could run it on a drag strip track probably! They have them on sale at Hobbylinc in Georgia right now for $11.00, you can get them online!


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

Excellent finish.

I keep forgetting to add this kit to the shopping cart when I'm trying to round out free shipping minimums.


----------

